
SpyCloud: A service like “Have I Been Pwnd” but you can see the leaked data - po1nter
https://spycloud.com/
======
po1nter
I did not create this service. I just find it interesting that unlike HIBP, it
actually shows the data that was included in the dumps (passwords, password
salts, IP addresses, etc.)

